# Prayers for my mom plz



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom had a heart attack a year ago in February and has had some issues with her breathing the last few months, had her to the cardiologist the beginning of May and he said her ticker was fine BUT the COPD has caused some stress on her heart, she is on a nebulizer 4x a day as well as O2 at night, she turned 53 in February......I am so not ready for her to be so ill at this age! She has to have a heart catheterization on Tuesday morning, I will be taking her and the Doc feels that she will likely be kept overnight...so I likely won't be here at all until I know that she will be ok. She has a stint in her right coronary artery already and when that was placed my sister and I were told that the left was at 75% blockage....she's had a fainting spell and a blackout in the last week and the doc feels theres a blockage somewhere. I'm scared and I know that she is also. Prayers are really appreciated. :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh that's so scary. I'm sorry. :hug: I will be praying. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Liz ....that must be pretty stressful for you and your family....I am sorry she is ill.......I will pray for her.... :hug: ray:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:hug: liz, you and your mum and family are in my thoughts, prayers and heart

ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will definately be thinking about her and you. ray: ray: ray: 
I have my phone on if you need anything or just want to talk


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you so much! I need to get thru work today then do more worrying tonite before hand :greengrin: Thats me though, stressing over everything before I really need to. :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz......I will have you and your mom, family in my prayers, I know just how scared you must be. Hang in there and be strong for your mom. :hug: Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Prayers for your Mom, Liz. ray: :hug:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Sister of my heart, you and your Mom are in my thoughts and prayers ray: ray: Call if you need me! I *DO* wish I was closer---I'd be at your side on Tues. :hug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

You are all in my prayers. ray: Times like these are never easy, and trying to control the amount of stress one feels is not easy either. I hope knowing others care and are wishing you all much strength, helps. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Prayers from Texas!! Hopefully they can find any other blockages while in there and open them up with no problems.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I know how hard it is to have a sick parent so young. My father actually passed away at 48 from cancer. 

My thoughts are with you and your family in this rough time. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Liz,

I know you are scared to death, but she will be fine. My mother in Law has had 11 Heart Attacks and she has more stints in her heart then anyone else in the world. That heart Cath that she is having don e tomorrow will be a breeze and she will be just fine. It is something they do all the time and it is a very very easy procedure. 

You mother is very young but that is a good thing. My MIL was 52 when she had her first heart attack, and she is now 67 and still hanging in there. I know it is hard to believe but she is luck to have this happen at such a young age, rather then when she is a lot older.

I sure will be praying for her and you ray: :angel: . Hand in thee, she will be fine. :hug: :hugs:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry about what your mom is going through...I hope the best for her. ray: :hug: 

Someone I know was having similar problems from atery blockages...dizziness, fainting, shortness of breath...had to have a stint put in. He made some very radical dietary changes and three years later his doctor told him he didn't even need cholesterol meds anymore. He is now 56 y/o and feeling better than ever. 

Basically, he switched to a raw vegan diet. About 85% raw, uncooked veggies, fruits, nuts and 15% cooked starchy veggies or grains. 

He (and I) honestly believes this diet saved his life and I have heard of such diets helping many others as well. It may be worth looking into for your mom. 

Again, I hope everything goes well with the surgery and she makes a full recovery. Take care. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, many thanks and Bless you all for being so caring :hug:



> I know how hard it is to have a sick parent so young. My father actually passed away at 48 from cancer.


Procterhill, I know how you feel, I lost my dad 4 years ago, 2 weeks past his 50th Birthday to Liver disease and complications of Diabetes. Still very hard to deal with, but I know my mom isn't ready to join him just yet, and all your prayers are helping me get thru this....I do hope that they find something fixable and theres no complications. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Again, many thanks and Bless you all for being so caring :hug:


 You are so welcome Liz ....my heart goes out to you... your beautiful mother and family......Praying she gets better... ray: :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Liz......just want to let you know, you and your mom will be in my thoughts tomorrow morning.....I loss my mom 10yrs ago to the exact thing your dad passed from.....liver failure caused by a med she was on for her diabetes, she was only 62.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can breathe now!

Had mom in Cath Lab at 7:30 this morning, doc did the procedure at 9 and came out to talk with me around 10:30, all is good with original stint and the left coronary artery is at 30% blockage, nothing to worry about :leap: The meds she's been on since her heart attack did the job they were meant to do...keep everything flowing and clear, he did say the fainting spell was likely a drop in her blood pressure from walking the cow pasture then up the barn steps,....can't keep her down!
She stayed in observation for 5 hours, I spent the time with my niece to let mom rest and brought her home at 5 30.
Thank you for all the prayers, they certainly worked :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad that everything worked out for you both!!! Give momma a hug for all of us and tell her to quit scaring the crap out of us! LOL!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz, that is wonderful news :leap: :clap: . I thought about you all day and kept you and your mom in my prayers.

Now you need to take care of yourself. I am sure you are pretty exhausted. 

:hug: :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So very happy for you all :leap: !!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Liz ....that is wonderful.. :greengrin: ...I am so happy that all our prayers are working..........big hugs to her......and I will continue to pray for her........super good news... congrats.. ray: :hug: :wahoo: :thumbup: :stars:


----------

